# The Wall: il nuovo quiz di Gerry Scotti



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2017)

*The Wall* è il nuovo game show condotto da *Gerry Scotti*, basato sull'omonimo format NBC ed ideato dal campione di basket NBA *LeBron James*. 

Il gioco inizia con una coppia di concorrenti il cui scopo è di rispondere esattamente alle domande il cui valore viene deciso dal lancio di "sfere", che partono da botole numerate, in un muro alto 12 metri ed a seconda delle caselle in cui cadono queste ultime. La sfera è inizialmente bianca, e se la risposta è esatta diventa verde, se sbagliata rossa.

The Wall partirà *lunedì 20 novembre*, alle ore 18:45, su *Canale 5*.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Novembre 2017)

Non ho ben capito il meccanismo ma domani lo seguirò come tradizione nella mia famiglia guardaer ogni programma opre serale di gerry..


----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2017)




----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito il meccanismo ma domani lo seguirò come tradizione nella mia famiglia guardaer ogni programma opre serale di gerry..


Gerry dopo il milionario ha solo fatto roba oscena, in linea con gli attuali programmi di Canale 5 e Caduta Libera è veramente ridicolo ed inguardabile. Però questo format lo trovo molto, ma mooooolto interessante. Gli darò uno sguardo sicuramente.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2017)

Ecco degli highlights provenienti dal format originale, giusto per far capire come funziona.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Novembre 2017)

Fedele all'eredità


----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fedele all'eredità


Di Zero e Lode che ne pensi?


----------



## 7vinte (19 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di Zero e Lode che ne pensi?



Mi piace


----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi piace


Pure a me, lo trovo nettamente il miglior quiz tra quelli in onda attualmente in tv. Vedremo come sarà sto The Wall.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2017)

Ma solo a me Gerry Scotti ha stufato?
Le ultime volte che l'ho intravisto, con i programmi dei bambini cantanti (orrore disumano) e quella ca..gata al sabato sera con la de Filippi e l'altro che non capisco chi sia, mi pare proprio scadutissimo..


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2017)

Sta per iniziare.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2017)

Ennesima trashata. Tutto spettacolo e poco quiz e non si è fatto altro che strumentalizzare le vite private di chi partecipa (come tipico dei programmi Mediaset vedasi il Grande Fratello o C'è posta per te) e sul fatto che i concorrenti abbiano avuto la loro casa di Norcia distrutta dal terremoto e, quindi, avevano bisogno dei soldi. Le domande poi, sono veramente di una banalità assurda. 

Mi sà che sarà un flop, già su Twitter ho letto migliaia di critiche. Per non parlare delle urla fatte durante lo scorrimento della palla, che probabilmente gli stessi concorrenti sono costretti a fare, perché lo prevede il "gioco". Non voglio credere che quella che ha partecipato oggi pensasse che urlando "vai a sinistra" o "vai a destra", la sfera andasse veramente dove voleva lei.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Novembre 2017)

programma interessante,ma scotti ormai ha stufato,non fanno spazio ai giovani conduttori,che se ne trovano a frotte volendo. purtroppo a me(r)daset sono del detto "squadra che vince non si tocca" ma io son del aprere che devono lavorare anche degli altri,la "triade" scotti-de filippi-costanzo ha rotto


----------

